
Why We Should All Give Google+ The Finger - FluidDjango
http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/28/bird-is-the-word/
======
there
i understand the excuse that people put up with facebook's flaws because so
many of their friends are on it, but why are all of these early adopters
putting up with google+?

there is not a strong network effect going on there yet, there are no 3rd
party apps or even a full api, there are hardly any celebrities or companies
that users are joining just to follow, and it only seems to be used by early
adopter tech-types. those same users are the ones that keep complaining about
flaws like google's handling of pseudonyms and now this middle-finger baloney.

if you don't like a new service and there is no compelling reason to continue
using it, why are you using it and writing about it and continuing to drive
traffic to it? just stop using it and there will be one less reason for others
to keep using it.

